# Other > Off Topic >  Ready for some Football

## contestantnum13

Less than a week for NFL week 1 to start. Anyone got predictions?

----------


## curious aardvark

I predict a bunch of large men will play american football :-)

----------


## contestantnum13

Yes. I predict the team with the most points will win.

----------


## GilbertC

A very interesting topic for discussion, I often read football predictions https://www.mightytips.com/betting-t...-betting-tips/ and tips, although very often it is extremely lazy to do this and try to rely on fate and excitement.

----------


## Bulkoed

i thitk team will win!

----------


## denisfrancis

Football is really entertaining game and I love to play football all the time.

----------


## Gavurt

Football is my favorite game! I have been playing for a long time, but only on amateur level. Now I follow professional matches and championships, make bets and win money. It is my little hobby! By the way if you want to check odds for some sport event, you can always do this via https://100betz.com/ site, very comfortable.

----------

